# Forum offer Eureka Olympus K Grinder £750 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Heavy duty professional coffee grinder with 68 mm hardened steel conical burrs and a low motor RPM of 680 revs ensure less heat during the grinding action. Comes fitted with micro metric adjustment without stop points and full motor raise lower operation to ensure a perfect alignment of the burrs. Auto start every 6 doses when the ground dispenser is full. chromed-metal body.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Offer finished. Sorry guys! Can do this for £900 delivered now (still a pretty good price I think!!)


----------

